
Ask HN: What are the best resources for learning Maths and Physics? - mdunn
I&#x27;m trying to teach myself the foundations of Maths and Physics, University year one stuff. What resources have helped you?
======
mindcrime
For Calculus, there's an OSU/Coursera class:

[https://mooculus.osu.edu/](https://mooculus.osu.edu/)

I've been going through that for a refresher and it's been pretty useful. Not
sure I'd rely on it alone for learning calculus, but luckily there are some
other really good resources, like:

1\. MathBFF's Youtube videos.
[https://www.youtube.com/user/mathbff](https://www.youtube.com/user/mathbff)

2\. Professor Leonard's Youtube videos:
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCoHhuummRZaIVX7bD4t2czg](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCoHhuummRZaIVX7bD4t2czg)

3\. Gilbert Strang's Calculus Lectures:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UcWsDwg1XwM&list=PLFW_V3qDH5...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UcWsDwg1XwM&list=PLFW_V3qDH5jRyfpD9uiq6aKVTWIxpbIm3)

Also, Khan Academy.

For Statistics, I've been going through the Duke/Coursera "Statistics with R"
sequence, as well as the Johns Hopkins Data Science specialization.

For math higher than Calculus... well, I haven't really gotten there yet, but
Gilbert Strang also has a series of lectures on Linear Algebra on Youtube
which are very well regarded, from what I've seen. Also, there are Youtube
videos on pretty much everything you can think of, all the way up to Abstract
Algebra and what-not. How good they are, I cannot say.

For "pre calculus" review stuff, Khan Academy is pretty good.

Some other good resources are the Math Stack Exchange site (note:
math.stackexchange.com, not mathoverflow). Homework'ish questions seem to be
allowed, although with the usual caveat that you're kinda expected to have at
least made some effort before asking.

There are also several sub-reddits dedicated to learning math. I forget what
they all are, but look for stuff like

/r/cheatatmath /r/learnmath /r/mathhomework etc.

I think if you just hit /r/math there's a list of such sites in the sidebar.

For Physics, there are more stackexchange sites, and there are the forums at
[https://www.physicsforums.com/](https://www.physicsforums.com/)

~~~
mdunn
Thank you so much for this! Going to look at everything now.

------
js2017hn
I haven't tried this site myself, but it looks helpful:
[https://netmath.illinois.edu](https://netmath.illinois.edu)

My short book on this in case you want to go farther:
[https://read.amazon.com/kp/embed?asin=B01N2XC56E&preview=new...](https://read.amazon.com/kp/embed?asin=B01N2XC56E&preview=newtab&linkCode=kpe&ref_=cm_sw_r_kb_dp_HTtyybGDRR86E)

